# Elbert Co. 2014



## tcward (Sep 29, 2014)

How are the acorns looking this year? I have seen a few but haven't been able to look much.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 29, 2014)

Hunted three times so far, and have seen two deer. Acorns are starting to fall, with water and whites being the majority.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Oct 5, 2014)

We are going to hunt around Lake Russell opening day of rifle season. How is the deer/hogs population? Thanks!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 5, 2014)

For us, deer down...hogs up!


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2014)

With all the recent rain, our plots are taking off! Tracks every where!


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hunt in Cherokee county GA. There are tons of deer here so I am looking forward to hopefully seeing lots of hogs around Lake Russell.


----------



## 15DAD (Oct 14, 2014)

Hunted this past weekend saw a total of 6 deer,plenty of hog sign, and lots of acorns. Still way to HOT !!


----------



## tcward (Oct 16, 2014)

Went down ML opener. Saw 4-5 deer-missed one! Acorns are everywhere but they are hitting plots pretty heavy too.


----------



## tcward (Oct 19, 2014)

Scored on a 7 pointer coming to oat food plot yesterday afternoon.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 19, 2014)

Club count for the last week is a 7, an 8, a doe and a button.


----------



## tcward (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, and by the way, acorns are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## oguck (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone seen any signs of rut yet. I haven't but I'm not the most experienced hunter.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Not as of Veterans Day, hoping tomorrow will be different story. Between now and Thanksgiving is when we usually see the best action. Good luck!


----------

